# To work or not to work, that is question



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

I plan on moving to Thailand soon on a Retirement Visa. Yet, there may be a chance in the future to work contract outside of Thailand. The company would pay for me to fly into their country for a few weeks, complete a project, then fly home to Thailand. My paycheck would go into my American bank account. Does anyone know of problems with doing this?


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

You're not working in Thailand and you're not getting paid in Thailand.
Doesn't seem like you have a problem to me - except maybe how to spend all that extra money. Need help?


----------

